# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Trailer transport

## ocean-hunter

Hey team,

Abit of a favor to ask, is there anyone traveling from lower Hutt north?  Waiouru/Turangi area, that would be willing to pick up a trailer for me, its a 8x5 single axle trailer. happy to compensate.

Thanks bevan
0212472963

----------


## sig4x4

im heading to fieldays from the hutt if no one can sort before then

----------


## ocean-hunter

> im heading to fieldays from the hutt if no one can sort before then


Generous offer mate thanks, what day had you thought about heading up? I may take you up on the offer I'm just waiting to hear how soon the guy needs it picked up

----------


## sig4x4

will be heading up on the thursday to rotorua. can store at my place if he wants it moved . ill just add it to my trailer collection lol

----------


## sig4x4

im sure the wife wont notice another one added to the five already there lol  . where in the hutt is it

----------


## ocean-hunter

> im sure the wife wont notice another one added to the five already there lol  . where in the hutt is it


That would be really helpful coming to rotorua. It's in upper Hutt somewhere,  I'm just waiting on their address

----------

